# clé wpa



## sissi88 (19 Février 2010)

bonjour;j'ai un gros souci concernant cette clé wpa que je ne possede pas que estvideo ne peut pas me donner(j'ai un routeur qui ne possede pas la wifi)marque belkin;sur les conseils de apple j'ai donc acheté "airport express,je l'ai bien configuré je me suis cree un autre réseau,je croyais etre tranquille apple me l'avait assuré;et bien non ça ne sert a rien;je veux faire fonctionner"kook",un livre culinaire numérique, par wifi;il me faut quand meme cette clé;quelle barbe!!comment faire vu que je ne peux avoir cette clé?il doit bien y avoir un moyen?quelqu'un de chevronné peut il me donner un conseil?je l'en remercie a l'avance;a bientot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Tu veux la customiser ?


----------



## sissi88 (19 Février 2010)

customiser,ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Modifier les couleurs, etc ...


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Février 2010)

T'es pas du tout au bon endroit :rateau:

Sinon tu dois pouvoir trouver ta clé WPA dans la configuration de ton routeur (soit directement en dessous, soit en allant sur la configuration en ligne via - en général - 192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse internet, mais faut regarder le mode d'emploi de ton Airport express !)

Quel est ton fournisseur d'accès internet ?

PS : apparemment pour les routeurs Belkin c'est 192.168.2.1


----------

